# Best television series?



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Feb 17, 2007)

What's your favorite?
anime excluded

Mine is either six feet under or grey's anatomy


----------



## IaiJutsuMaster (Feb 17, 2007)

hmm, ill go with a classic one like Duck Tales. if that doesnt count then i guess scrubs would be my favorite. gotta love it when the writers keep it real and witty.


----------



## Cuivreries (Feb 17, 2007)

_My favorite television series are: Seinfeld, Taxi, and The Odd Couple._


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 17, 2007)

Way too many to list, but heres a few of them.

- Smallville
- Entourage
- Married With Children
- Fresh Prince of Bel-Air


----------



## Instant Karma (Feb 17, 2007)

-Entourage
-The Sopranos
-Reno 911
-The Closer
-Law & Order SVU
-ER


----------



## Starber (Feb 17, 2007)

Definitely Scrubs, but Grey's and House make a close second and third


----------



## metal_uzumaki (Feb 18, 2007)

Scrubs is my one and only


----------



## Mojim (Feb 18, 2007)

I'll list the shows that I'm currently watching/follow up:

- Heroes
- Grey's Anatomy
- Still Standing
- Alias
- Desperate Housewives
- Scrubs
- All CSI (Vegas, Miami, NY)


----------



## Ash (Feb 18, 2007)

Star Trek: Deep Space Nine


----------



## Blood_Senbon (Feb 18, 2007)

i have to many but heres a few:

smallville
til death
king of queens
Law & order SVU
Cold Case
House
Medium


----------



## Sho (Feb 18, 2007)

The Wire, Heroes, and Lost. 

Those are pretty much the only ones I make effort to see in any sort of consistent basis nowadays.


----------



## Ida (Feb 18, 2007)

- South Park
- CSI : Las Vegas
- The Simpsons
- Family Guy
- Naruto (If it counts.)


----------



## Hyouma (Feb 18, 2007)

1) The Simpsons
2) tie between Stargate and the Highlander series
3) ...


----------



## Schnurz (Feb 18, 2007)

-Simpsons
-King of Queens
-CSI Miami / Las Vegas (although New York is ok, too)
-24


----------



## keiiya (Feb 18, 2007)

It's *too *hard to _pick _just one so:
- House
- Firefly
- MacGyver
- Boston Legal
- Farscape
- The Office
- Six Feet Under
- Band of Brothers


----------



## Saosin (Feb 18, 2007)

Prison Break, Heroes and Lost.


----------



## Gator (Feb 18, 2007)

-Scrubs
-Prison Break
-Heroes
-Drawn Together
-MANY OTHERS  just cant come up witht hem now ._.


----------



## Angelus (Feb 18, 2007)

1. Angel
2. Firefly
3. Darkwing Duck ^^


----------



## morsina126 (Feb 18, 2007)

STS9
Farscape
Dead Like Me
Carnivale
Dexter


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Feb 18, 2007)

Six Feet Under
Psych
House
Scrubs
Project Runway
Futurama
Monk
MASH
The Dick Van Dyke Show
Bewitched (with Dick York, not that other guy)


----------



## Anemone (Feb 18, 2007)

LOST
House
Law and Order
Family Guy
South Park 
Futurama


----------



## Emery (Feb 18, 2007)

1. Scrubs
2. Smallville
3. Heroes


----------



## Captain Pimp (Feb 18, 2007)

The best TV shows (excluding anime) to me are *Arrested Development*, *X-Files* and *Lost* for me =X


----------



## Ishin Shishi (Feb 18, 2007)

Some random shows I like...

Arrested Development (the best American sitcom this millennium)
The Office (both British and US)
Coupling (<- what Friends should have been)
Lost (Season 1 only)
The Practice (Final season. James Spader is the man)


----------



## Miyata Prime (Feb 18, 2007)

The Wire !!


----------



## morsina126 (Feb 18, 2007)

Ishin Shishi said:


> Coupling (<- what Friends should have been)



I'm 100% with you on that !


----------



## Arion (Feb 18, 2007)

South Park, Family guy, House, and Prison Break. (also if they count Wild Boys, Viva La Bam, and Jackass)


----------



## Mojim (Feb 18, 2007)

More from me:

- Arrested Development
- Monk


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 18, 2007)

The Wire
Sopranos
Fresh Prince of Bel Air
Saved By the Bell
Family Matters
The Simpsons
Family Guy
The Batman Series(The first televised one)
Doug
Boy Meets World

Damn it I miss the 90's period.


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Feb 18, 2007)

Sugar Rush...Some other British show with this girl named Thelma in it. Uh. Yeah. South Of Nowhere sort of. UFO files. Naked Science. Stuff like that.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 18, 2007)

Currently?

Hmm, it's a tough call, really. I can't single out just one, I'll make a short list:

Psych
Heroes
The Dead Zone
Supernatural


----------



## Junas (Feb 18, 2007)

I'd say:
Scrubs
Arrested Development
CSI (the first series)
Smallville
24


----------



## The Lazy Shadow (Feb 18, 2007)

-Scrubs
-House M.D
-Family Guy
-South Park
-Simpsons
-The Office
-Viva La Bam
-Spongebob Squarepants deal with it
-Reno 911
-My Name is Earl


----------



## Lonely Soul (Feb 18, 2007)

_La Fea más Bella
Mars
Roswell
America's Next Top Model
Grey's Anatomy_


----------



## SOLID (Feb 19, 2007)

24
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Suikka (Feb 19, 2007)

South Park.

I don't watch much TV.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Feb 19, 2007)

Friends, CSI, Supernatural, and Family Guy.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 19, 2007)

Entourage-not the best,but it's by far my favorite.
Weeds is pretty good too.


----------



## Sid (Feb 19, 2007)

Band of Brothers
Scrubs


----------



## FallenNin (Feb 19, 2007)

At the moment
Heros and Prison Break
Both very good shows


----------



## byooki (Feb 22, 2007)

*The Sopranos*


----------



## Gooba (Feb 22, 2007)

Firefly blows all of my other favorites out of the water.


----------



## Moondoggie (Feb 22, 2007)

At the moment Heroes, Family Guy, and MadTV are some of my favorites.


----------



## Lemonade (Feb 22, 2007)

Smallville
Fresh Prince of Belair
Star Trek
CSI Las Vegas & Miami
Monk
DH
Roswell
Law & Order
NYPD Blue


----------



## Niabingi (Feb 22, 2007)

Right now I'm loving Heroes... but if we are talking all time I will have to think about that for a while.


----------



## Cava (Feb 22, 2007)

ugly betty for me, lol


----------



## Baka91 (Feb 22, 2007)

My name is earl


----------



## natwel (Feb 22, 2007)

Recently i've watched Japanorama with Jonathon Ross and Turning Japanese with Kelly osbourne. Self explanatory.


----------



## Mojo (Feb 22, 2007)

Ghosthunters and Most Haunted


----------



## Sky is Over (Feb 22, 2007)

southpark and family guy.


----------



## Wolfy (Feb 23, 2007)

House, CSI:LV, Dexter, Heroes


----------



## Mider T (Feb 23, 2007)

Too many to process


----------



## JBarnz008 (Feb 24, 2007)

Heroes, House, The Office.


----------



## solidusnake (Feb 25, 2007)

Family guy 
invasion
CSI
American Dad
Simpsons


----------



## Undomiel (Feb 25, 2007)

Friends, Weeds, Gilmore girls, H (french humour serie) and grey's anatomy.


----------



## Undercovermc (Feb 25, 2007)

Recent TV Series' only:
Best: _Prison Break, Heroes and Dexter_
Honorable mention: _Lost, 24_

I also watch _My Name Is Earl, Everybody Hates Chris and Desperate Housewives._


----------



## Misa (Feb 25, 2007)

Heroes


----------



## MSkyDragons (Feb 25, 2007)

Heroes, Lost, CSI, Stargate, Doctor Who, Firefly, Farscape, various Star Treks, Futurama... Whose Line is It Anyway...and a bunch of other stuff I can't remember at the moment...


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Feb 25, 2007)

Lost
Prison Break
Heroes
Friday Night Lights
Grey's Anatomy...(It's actually good)
Angel...when it was on TV


----------



## Brandt (Feb 25, 2007)

At the top of my head...

-Heroes
-Smallville
-24
-Entourage


----------

